# Changement de DD macbook blanc



## mbk (13 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Le disque dur de mon macbook blanc est mort. Il s'agit d'un macbook acheté début 2009.
Je suis allée dans un Apple Store qui me propose de le changer pour 150, mais le vendeur m'a conseillé d'aller chez Macway qui est moins cher.
Chez Macway, on me dit qu'ils ne font plus de dd pour macbook blanc mais que je peux en acheter un sur le net, et ils me le monteront pour 29.

1ère question : quel disque dur choisir ?
On m'a dit de prendre un  dd 2,5, 5400 tours minutes, et 500 Go max. Ayant déjà un dde, je pense qu'un dd de 320 Go me suffirait pour le macbook.
Auriez-vous des modèles à me conseiller ? Sachant que mon budget est plutôt serré et que je ne veux pas trop investir pour cet ordi qui est déjà un peu "vieux"...

2ème question : si je fais changer mon dd chez Macway, devrais-je procéder à la réinstallation du système ? Je l'ai déjà fait sur PC il y a fort longtemps, mais je ne sais pas faire ça sur Mac, et je ne sais pas ou sont les disques que j'ai eus avec le macbook, surement perdus dans les déménagements de ma vie d'étudiante...

Merci d'avance à ceux qui pourront m'éclairer :rose:


----------



## christophe2312 (13 Juin 2012)

Voila 
reste simplement a trouve une CB
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/24...-5400-trmin-8-mo-interne-95-mm-mk3275gsx.html


----------



## mbk (13 Juin 2012)

Je suis passée au magasin, ils m'ont dit qu'ils n'en avaient plus :mouais:
Sinon merci c'est exactement ce que je voulais.

  Mais cela ne répond pas à ma deuxième question, à savoir la réinstallation du système


----------



## christophe2312 (14 Juin 2012)

Dommage pour le disque dur en rupture chez M...Y , prenez en un de plus grande capacité cela ira aussi.
En general l installation il faut les dvd , sinon essayez de cloner le disque avec un logitiel


----------



## mbk (15 Juin 2012)

Merci pour votre réponse, j'ai retrouvé mes disques d'installation, donc tout va bien, je passe commande aujourd'hui


----------



## esimport (15 Juin 2012)

pas besoin de dépenser 29 pour faire installer le disque dur, le montage est très aisé:

http://esimport.fr/tuto/tutos-mac/macbook-a1342-unibody-polymere/macbook-unibody-polymere-a1342-changement-du-top-case


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juin 2012)

y en a qui abuse niveau tarif ... (install hardware et aussi systeme)


----------



## Billy Bégonia (30 Novembre 2012)

J'ai eu le même problème: Macway ne fait plus de disque dure pour mon macbook blanc de 2008. Ils ne vendent plus de modèles compatible et le vendeur m'a dit que j'aurais également du mal à en trouver ailleurs. 
Auriez vous une adresse à me conseiller pour en trouver? 

Autre question: j'aurais bien mis un ssd à la place de mon superdrive (et placer le superdrive dans un boitier externe). C'est possible sur un macbook de cette génération? 

Merci


----------



## etudiante31 (20 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

Je pense être dans la meme situation 
petit bruit au démarrage (tac tac tac) écran blanc gris et fichier avec le point d'interrogation ...
panique à bord 
essai n°2 pareil :afraid:
je sors la batterie la remet appuie fermement sur la batterie (inutile mais bon ça m'a rassuré) relance le système et là ouf tout fonctionne ! 
je me précipite sur mon DDE et fais une sauvegarde !! (vive time machine) 
 puis vite vite un tour sur le forum 
et là au fil des lectures ben ok mon disque dur est entrain de mourir !! bon c'est jamais le moment ! 

question: mon MB 13' est de 2008, avez vous trouver un endroit ou on peut acheter un DD ou bien dois je me résigner à changer mon mac (qui fonctionne à merveille) ? 

merci bcp


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

si jamais tu peux avoir un deuxième disque dur externe disponible, fais un clone avec Carbon Copy Cloner ou Super Duper, ça sera beaucoup plus simple : il te suffira de cloner en sens inverse vers le DD interne neuf.

Quel est le modèle exact du Macbook ?


----------



## etudiante31 (20 Mars 2013)

pas de second DDE mais est ce que je peux faire ça sur le DDE ou j'ai time machine (je dois avoir la place de le faire ) ça va pas corrompre le reste ? 

mon MB   
Version du système :	Mac OS X 10.5.8 (9L31a)
  Version du noyau :	Darwin 9.8.0
  Volume de démarrage :	Macintosh HD
  Mode de démarrage :	Normal
  Nom de lordinateur :	Mo
  Temps depuis le démarrage :	2:14


MATSHITACD-RW  CW-8221 :

  Modèle :	MATSHITACD-RW  CW-8221
  Révision :	GA0K
  Numéro de série :	
  Disque amovible :	Non
  Protocole :	ATAPI
  Numéro de lunité :	0
  Type de socket :	Interne
  Scrutation de faible puissance :	Oui
  Éteindre :	Oui
Intel ICH8-M AHCI :

  Fournisseur :	Intel
  Produit :	ICH8-M AHCI
  Vitesse :	1,5 Gigabit
  Description :	AHCI Version 1.10 Supported

FUJITSU MHY2080BH :

  Capacité :	74,53 Go
  Modèle :	FUJITSU MHY2080BH
  Révision :	0081000D
  Numéro de série :	K438T7C2AV8U
  NCQ (Native Command Queuing) :	Oui
  Profondeur de la file dattente :	32
  Support amovible :	Non
  Disque amovible :	Non
  Nom BSD :	disk0
  Gestionnaires Mac OS 9 :	Non
  Type de carte de partition :	GPT (Tableau de partition GUID)
  État S.M.A.R.T. :	Vérifié
  Volumes :
Macintosh HD :
  Capacité :	74,21 Go
  Disponible :	7,15 Go
  Inscriptible :	Oui
  Système de fichiers :	Journaled HFS+
  Nom BSD :	disk0s2

ça te va comme info ? 

merci 
(je pars à la recherche d'un DD :hosto: )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h16 ----------

bon j'ai trouvé un DD


Produit : Disque dur SATA 320 Go pour portable Apple de marque Western Digital

Référence : WD3200BPVT

Notes : Disque dur Apple SATA 320 Go 2,5" (5400tr/min) de marque Western Digital pour tout les MacBook, MacBook Pro et MacMini Intel. (Attention la photo, n'est pas forcément contractuelle)

Garantie : 1 an



Condition :  Neuf


le lien : http://www.bricomac.com/disque-dur-sata-320-go-2-5-5400tr-min-western-digital_18_2096.html

ne comprenant quasiment rien à ses reférences, est ce cela qu'il faut que j'achète ?? 

merci


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2013)

Faire un clone sur le même DDE que Time Machine, non, ce n'est pas une bonne idée.

Il faudrait le type du Mac : pomme / à propos de ce Mac / plus d'infos / Matériel.

Quel Macbook est-ce exactement ? Blanc ou Alu ?

A priori il te faut un DD avec les caractéristiques suivantes :

diam 2,5", connectique SATA.

Dimensions : 100 X 69 mm env , épaisseur 9,5mm

Exemple : http://www.ebay.fr/sch/i.html?LH_BI...=1&rt=nc&_pppn=r1&_mPrRngCbx=1&_udlo=20&_udhi

Suite à ton édit : oui, c'est ça mais tu dois pouvoir trouver moins cher : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/WESTERN-DIGI...s_Internes&hash=item5aef02b269#ht_1730wt_1141

D'autre part tu peux en profiter pour augmenter la capacité à 500 Go ou plus.


----------



## etudiante31 (20 Mars 2013)

c'est un blanc 


Informations matériel :

  Nom du modèle :	MacBook
  Identifiant du modèle :	MacBook3,1
  Nom du processeur :	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Vitesse du processeur :	2 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :	1
  Nombre total de curs :	2
  Cache de niveau 2 :	4 Mo
  Mémoire :	2 Go
  Vitesse du bus :	800 MHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :	MB31.008E.B02
  Version SMC (système) :	1.24f3
  Numéro de série (système) :	W8802563Z62
  UUID du matériel :	E170F998-F20F-5FDD-8107-53152DAF8B69
  Capteur de mouvement brusque :
  État :	Activé


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2013)

Macbook 3,1 il est donc de 2007.

Tu peux mettre les disques montrés au-dessus, 320 Go ou 500 Go, ou plus.

L'important c'est  :

diam 2,5"
SATA
épaisseur 9,5mm


----------



## etudiante31 (20 Mars 2013)

ok super merci beaucoup 

je cherche ça je commande et hop avec un peu de chance ça roulera bien 

Il y a un risque si j'éteins l'ordi ou je le laisse allumer en permanence ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2013)

Pour changer le disque tu peux regarder ici (tutoriel vidéo) : http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/hardware.html#ddmacbook

Tu n'as que 2 Go de RAM, tu pourrais profiter de l'intervention pour l'augmenter à 4 ou 6 (le maxi pour ton modèle).

Pour le "risque", je ne sais pas.


----------



## etudiante31 (20 Mars 2013)

oki bon disque commandé 

je regarde la mémoire à y etre quitte a éventrer mon bébé autant tout faire en meme temps 

je fais un clone sur mon DDE (tant pis pour le risque j'ai deja perdu une partie de mes fichiers à cause d'une mauvaise manip je suis plus à ça près ) 

je pense que je vais l'éteindre ce soir j'aurais sauvegardé au max mes données je verrais bien (il faut vivre dangereusement ) 

merci beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2013)

Pour la mémoire tu dois respecter les caractéristiques suivantes : 

2 x 200-pin PC2-5300 (667MHz) DDR2 SO-DIMM

Ici chez Crucial : http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/list...Hz Intel Core 2 Duo (13-inch White) MB061LL/A

Tu peux aller jusqu'à 6 Go en mettant 2 + 4 ou 4 + 4 (seuls 6 seront utilisés).

Si tu as un doute, contacte le vendeur avant achat.

Sur la page de Débuter sur Mac, il y a aussi un tuto vidéo pour la RAM.

Pour installer sur le disque dur neuf tu as plusieurs solutions :

- booter sur le DDE, et cloner depuis le DDE vers le DD
(quand tu auras fait ton clone, vérifie qu'il est bootable : touche Alt au démarrage, et boote sur le clone).

Ou :

- installation du système depuis le DVD + mises à jour + copie des éléments souhaités depuis le clone, ou migration des données depuis Time Machine.


----------



## etudiante31 (20 Mars 2013)

dac ' j'attend que mon clone finisse de se former 
je dois avoir les cd d'instal quelque part je vais les chercher et en fonction je m' y attelle ce wkd 

merci bcp


----------



## etudiante31 (28 Mars 2013)

bonjour, 

clone fait  et opérationnel 
DD reçu monté mais non reconnu quand je lance l'instal ...

solution 1 je l'ai mal monté (je suis entrain de le refaire ) 
solution 2 le DD n' est pas bon 

je vois ça à quoi? c'est bien un sata la seule chose que me fais peur ce sont les connectiques qui sont différentes 
mais il entre très bien dans son encoche....

une idée quelqu'un ?? merci


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

l'as-tu formaté (c'est obligatoire) ?

Pourquoi parles-tu d'installation ? Tu vas plutôt cloner le clone vers le nouveau disque interne.


----------



## etudiante31 (28 Mars 2013)

eh eh le formatage je suis entrain enfin j'essaie :rose:

je me suis dis que la solution instal et mise en place de ma dernière sauvg serait mieux que de mettre le clone peut etre moins d'erreurs et tout  
comme les cd d'instal ....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2013)

Ok donc tu fais le choix d'une installation + transfert depuis sauvegarde.

Pour formater correctement : Utilitaire de disque.

- sélectionne le disque (l'icône la plus à gauche dans la colonne de gauche)

- onglet "effacer", cliquer sur "effacer"

- onglet "partition", remplacer "actuel" par "1 partition"
Choisir le format : Mac OS étendu journalisé.
Cliquer sur "Options" : Tableau de partition GUID

Faire "Appliquer".


----------



## etudiante31 (28 Mars 2013)

yes done !!! 

ça fonctionne enfin  non c'est entrain de vérifier la cohérence du dvd  ( ben j'espère bien qu'il est cohérent il a jamais servi ) 

de la solution clone ou de la solution sauvegarde dans l'absolu laquelle est la mieux à ton avis ? 

(angoissée de la vie que je suis je préfèrais me ménager les deux solutions au cas une foirerai )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2013)

Ca dépend de l'état de ton ordi actuellement, seule toi sait ce qu'il en est.

Tu as 3 options :

- clonage direct du clone vers le disque interne

- installation du système depuis le DVD + importation de la dernière sauvegarde depuis Time Machine.

- installation du système depuis le DVD + importation manuelle des éléments depuis le clone.


----------



## etudiante31 (28 Mars 2013)

l'option install time machine me parle bien ... à voir 

crois tu que je puisse monter mon ancien DD en DDE ? ça me semblerais une bonne façon pour mon DD de finir ses jours puisqu'il fonctionne encore ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2013)

etudiante31 a dit:


> crois tu que je puisse monter mon ancien DD en DDE ?


Bien sûr, tu peux acheter un boitier USB pour env. 10 , et mettre le DD dedans.

Le boitier doit être en connectique SATA, of course.

Quel disque dur as-tu acheté pour le Macbook, et où ?

(ça intéressera ceux zé celles qui feront la même manip que toi...)


----------



## etudiante31 (28 Mars 2013)

cool impec mon prochain achat est programmé !

pour ce qui est du disque dur je suis allé sur le lien que tu as mis plus haut dans la conversation (tu m'as servi ça sur un plateau  ) 

quand j'aurais récupéré mes données je mettrais le détail ... c'était sur ebay 
coté délais de livraison et état du colis impec


----------

